# Poodles Relaxing



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Post your best picture of a poodle lounging in obvious happy comfort.

Here's Javelin!









So I know lying on a hard floor doesn't look like the most comfortable thing in the world, but he generally really seems to prefer floors to furniture most of the time.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

lily cd re said:


> Post your best picture of a poodle lounging in obvious happy comfort.
> 
> Here's Javelin!
> 
> ...


I truly believe the only time Sunny relaxes is when I am at work and I don't get to see him! When I am home, he is always aware of where I am, ready to go out, take a walk, play, etc., or stretched out on top of me/next to me on the couch if I am reading or watching TV.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Maizie and Fiona yesterday.


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

the "upside down" pose that Jasper (and Javvy!) is displaying is a daily occurrence in our house, and is the way he sleeps at night (usually with his head pointed toward my feet). Piper prefers to relax on pillows, and will always lay with her head propped on something (pillow, shoe, foot, a toy, etc) unless nothing is available.


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

love this!! 

I don't know how Toby can lay his body one way...and yet have his head turned the other!! Always aware !!


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Here's the whole crew hanging out on a lazy Saturday morning. 

And a bonus of just Cleo and Archie. Note the sliver of distance between them, as required by Archie (though Cleo gets as close as he'll let her for nap time).


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

Such cute pictures!!! 

This is everyone's favorite spot, poodles included.... the big, ugly, super comfortable couch (with a chaise pushed against it).


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

So adorable!! 

This is a classic Rory position, taking up most of the 3.5 seater couch. I love his little smile!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Favorite place would be anywhere there is a pile of pillows............




And for those unladylike positions............yeah, she does em' too!


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

Awwwwww.... I LOVE THIS!!!!
Great idea lily cd for the great suggestion!!!!

Love looking at all of these cuuuuuute pooches!!!!!


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

No poodle yet, but I think it's hilarious that Finn lays like this with those long legs stretched straight out behind him, and he always has to have his head propped on something.


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

And here's Asaah doing what she does best - holding down the couch!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

These are some of Luke recently.


----------



## kayla_baxter (Jul 17, 2015)

How about a poodle relaxing on a poodle mutt with a side of Dane?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

Not the best but the most recent picture. Sandy hanging out with her Daddy in the rv.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

What a fun thread!

Here's my gang: 1. Sam, 2. Sam, 3. Bob and Cammie (Cammie is a puppy), 4 Bob and Cammie (Cammie is pregnant), 5. Bob, 6. Sam and Bob


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

"Paint me like one of your French girls", that's marketable, love it!


----------



## BentleysMum (May 22, 2016)

In one pic he's snuggling with his stuffed animals and the other one he's completely passed out on me.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Here's Lily lounging. Even her hair relaxes.


----------



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

I love Lily's long top knot!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Lori G said:


> I love Lily's long top knot!


I haven't done anything other than to trim it even for about 3 (maybe more) years. It is her look!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Pia and Beatrice
yep they love one another


----------



## PaddysMom (May 7, 2015)

Great thread! I'm loving' all these poodle pics.

At 15 years old, Paddy does a lot of napping and has made it an art form.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

It is amazing to me how cat-like many poodles are in their contortionist poses!


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

PaddysMom,

Love Paddys bed!!! No wonder he is so relaxed...looks sooo comfortable!!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Oliver's all about the blankies!

And yes, I know he's a mess and I'm properly embarrassed about those feet!


----------



## Endlessummer (Jun 4, 2016)

Me too.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Blankies are almost as good as muffins. 

Streetcar, don't fret about the grooming. It'll get done. We've all had times where it got away from us.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

*Dakota at rest from puppy to 1.5 years*

Here are a selection of Dakota at rest (with one of Neeka thrown in). The first are from 2015 and the last are from 2016.


----------



## PaddysMom (May 7, 2015)

Myleen said:


> PaddysMom,
> 
> Love Paddys bed!!! No wonder he is so relaxed...looks sooo comfortable!!


Thank you, Myleen. It's actually a car seat which he won't use in the car (although he's a great traveler). At home though, he uses it often, I suspect, because he's up a little higher and gets a better view of the comings and goings.


----------



## Alika (May 17, 2016)

Karma lays on her back all the time. It cracks me up. I don't remember my childhood dogs doing this.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Pooped Poppy....who seldom relaxes.

This is a few weeks ago, before she sprouted up.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Very cute girl there VQ. Remember Iris was a naughty puppy once upon a time. Poppy will come along with your good guidance.


----------



## mullyman (Oct 15, 2015)

Opie's first choice for a nappy spot is on top of me. This pic was actually this afternoon. I had laid down to take a nap. Before I knew it he was on me. I started to watch TV and his head came across and under my chin. haha!! God love him!



Then of course there's this. One reason I originally wanted a female dog is because I didn't want to see this. Oh well, I love him too much to care anymore.


----------



## Marshmallow (Apr 11, 2013)

They are all adorable! 

Here is Rainy's classic position. Looks like quite comfortable.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

*Grace likes a pillow*

Grace is always found sleeping on a pillow. It is her expectation.









Eric


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

so spoiled


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

Why would Chloe want to lay there? It's where the groundhog sneaks into the garden. We don't like that groundhog.


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

Theo'sMom...The question is: How do you get your poodles to not dig up your garden and to sit there so nice!!!! My guess is it is a cool spot. 


Toby had free rein into our nice sized, fenced in back yard until he started running thru willy nilly and digging up where he wanted to! bite a hosta leaf there, bite a salvia leaf there, dig a little here, plow thru there...lol.

He got so excited at times it was like he was racing against himself around the yard full speed! ... after which it was attact the plant time! 

He no longer gets free rein in the back yard.  Maybe by next summer he will be better behaved in the back yard.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Myleen we had problems with Lily and Peeves eating plants in the garden when they were young. Peeves actually totally mowed down a small Japanese Maple two springs in a row. After the second time I thought it wasn't going to recover, but plants being the adaptable things they are it surprised me and now is a tree I have to prune regularly to keep it to scale of the raised garden it is in.

Watch Toby this year and teach him a good leave it and your garden should be much happier with his presence next summer.


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

lily cd re said:


> Myleen we had problems with Lily and Peeves eating plants in the garden when they were young. Peeves actually totally mowed down a small Japanese Maple two springs in a row. After the second time I thought it wasn't going to recover, but plants being the adaptable things they are it surprised me and now is a tree I have to prune regularly to keep it to scale of the raised garden it is in.
> 
> Watch Toby this year and teach him a good leave it and your garden should be much happier with his presence next summer.


Thank you very much lily cd!!! Encouragement and advice always appreciated.
I just read your message to my husband...he repeated the words, " leave it"... so noted ;-) 
This year we watch him close and teach him the best we can!
He will enjoy extra walks until he earns his freedom back. 
hugs lily cd!!!


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

*Christmas Eve: Waiting for Santa*


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

Myleen said:


> Theo'sMom...The question is: How do you get your poodles to not dig up your garden and to sit there so nice!!!! My guess is it is a cool spot.
> 
> 
> Toby had free rein into our nice sized, fenced in back yard until he started running thru willy nilly and digging up where he wanted to! bite a hosta leaf there, bite a salvia leaf there, dig a little here, plow thru there...lol.
> ...


The dogs only have access to an area with flower pots and they don't pay any attention to the pots. There's a fence between the veggie garden and the area with the flower pots, so they can't get into the veggie garden where I'm sure they would dig. She desperately wants to get in now because the groundhog gets in. (Only ate some kale so far)She lets us know when the ghog is there or when he has been there by sitting in that spot. She has found her calling waiting for g-hog.
Toby sounds like he had a lot of fun in your garden and invented new games. (Steal the leaf off of the hosta, weed in the dirt.) If he is a puppy, he may become less creative with the vegetation in the future! Enjoy.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Myleen said:


> Theo'sMom...The question is: How do you get your poodles to not dig up your garden and to sit there so nice!!!! My guess is it is a cool spot.
> 
> 
> Toby had free rein into our nice sized, fenced in back yard until he started running thru willy nilly and digging up where he wanted to! *bite a hosta leaf there, bite a salvia leaf there, dig a little here, plow thru there*...lol.
> ...


Oh my goodness, Myleen, your rhythm was just SO close. It was unmistakable. Did you hear it in your head as you wrote it, or was it just me ? As I read your words, instantly I heard the music!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTZYSzxZcvA

Thank you   !!!!!!!


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

Streetcar said:


> Oh my goodness, Myleen, your rhythm was just SO close. It was unmistakable. Did you hear it in your head as you wrote it, or was it just me ? As I read your words, instantly I heard the music!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTZYSzxZcvA
> 
> Thank you   !!!!!!!


Streetcar, 
I never watched or listened to Les Miserables before... but after listening to it I could see it! haha... I guess to keep with the theme where Theo'sMom was talking about her vegie garden and ground hogs one could if so inclined sing those words to old mcdonald had a farm!! :cow: ig: :sheep:Thanks for the morning chuckle!! :laugh:


----------



## hkb (Oct 12, 2014)

Smudge loves a good relax....of course it's more fun if you can scatter your toys first...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

It is very hot here. Our heat wave is now a week long roast fest. All of the dogs are doing the best to stay cool on the floors around the house. But one of the poodles always has to have some body part or another on top of my foot. Don't they know that makes me hot?


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

lily,
That's the way it was here last week! Actually it's been a very very hot and humid, tropical the past *couple* weeks!! 

Toby does the same thing, he always lays next to me and puts his head on my lap. I love it though!  it is just so neat to be so loved by your dog.  

Hope he never stops doing that.


----------

